# Remove shift levers from 2017 Ergopower controls



## Φran (May 22, 2017)

Hi. I want to remove (and be able to put them in place again) the two shift levers (A and B in the image attached) of a Campagnolo Veloce Ergopower control. In the internet I have found how-to videos but they all refer to previous generations controls. 

In order to remove the front shift blade (A), I need to remove the brake lever first and to do this I have to tap the pivot pin (1) out from inside. This seems to be the same as the old Ergopowers but it doesn't work, no matter how much force I put on it, the pin doesn't move. 

As for the thumb shifter (B), I don't know how (and if it is possible) to remove part n. 2 (it is not a screw). 

Any advice from someone who has already done this on these same controls? 

Thanks in advance 

Φran


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

edited this bit and corrected in later post

Some one else may have actually done it and can confirm.

The second answer is that you need to remove the pivot shaft and then all the internals will come out. Undo the screw at the back. The parts A and B you outline are complete sub-assemblies.


----------



## Φran (May 22, 2017)

Thanks bikerjulio.



bikerjulio said:


> The drawing makes it look like there's a cap pressed onto the end that would need to come off first. On one of my shifters the pin moves freely a fraction, so it's the end caps holding things in place. You should be able to pry off the inner cap. And don't lose it!


This is what I thought but then I saw the scheme of the previous Ergopowers and it is there too (and we know that in that case it works). And from the (attached) image of a spare brake lever I see that is not a cap as it has a hole and that they are positioned between the lever and the control body (or at least this is how I see it).



bikerjulio said:


> The second answer is that you need to remove the pivot shaft and then all the internals will come out. Undo the screw at the back. The parts A and B you outline are complete sub-assemblies.


I undid the screw and removed the next 4 pieces but I do not know how to remove part n. 2 (with pivot shaft you mean that one?). Do I simply have to pull it?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The pivot shaft needs to be pulled out from the front. So the brake lever has to be off.

You're right about the drawings in general. The drawing is the same across the line and going back to 2010 at least.

I now realize that those "caps" are actually bushings pressed into the lever, not the body.

I also tapped my Veloce pin pretty hard with no result.

I would support the shifter on it's side really well and use a bigger hammer on the pin!


----------



## Φran (May 22, 2017)

bikerjulio said:


> The pivot shaft needs to be pulled out from the front.


:thumbsup: thanks!



bikerjulio said:


> But the reality doesn't look like the drawing does it?


I guess we are not used to that kind of technical drawings. But if I look more closely at the dotted and solid grey lines, it makes more sense.


----------

